# Test400 cycle advice?



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Im gonna run my first cycle I'm gonna keep it simple and do a 12 week test400 only. I'm gonna do 2ml per week I don't know to either jab 1ml twice pw or 2ml once pw? I was also looking for advice on PCT?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

why not just do 1 ml a week for your first cycle? Between 400-600 is a normal novice cycle mate. You don`t really need 800 of Test on your first cycle you will grow like a weed on 400mg mate


----------



## JayButler (Jan 19, 2012)

i was doing 2ml once pw


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> why not just do 1 ml a week for your first cycle? Between 400-600 is a normal novice cycle mate. You don`t really need 800 of Test on your first cycle you will grow like a weed on 400mg mate


OP this is good advise 2ml is 800mg pw so I'd do 1ml or even 1 1/2 which is 600mg is perfect for first cycle with pct starting 3 weeks after last jab


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

1ml EW is fine for a first cycle mate


----------



## BigAggs (Apr 9, 2011)

You can do 2ml for your second cycle


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Best thing to do is to stick to the dosage of 400-600mg EW for atleast 2 cycles then third cycle you can up the dosage or even add another steroid like Deca. The less you can run to grow the better you can recover with a standard PCT protocol. And the more you can grow from each cycle to the next and not drown your receptors the first or second time you run a cycle


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot fellas think I will do 1ml per week and look at upping it next cycle how long between cycles do you recommend? If I start pct 2 weeks after my last jab and run it for 4 weeks would I be able to start next cycle 2 week after that so 8 weeks between each cycle?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alaaan83 said:


> Thanks a lot fellas think I will do 1ml per week and look at upping it next cycle how long between cycles do you recommend? If I start pct 2 weeks after my last jab and run it for 4 weeks would I be able to start next cycle 2 week after that so 8 weeks between each cycle?


Yep i would imagine that it would be okey


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

The norm would be same time on cycle plus pct so your body is recovered properly but not many stick to that I'd give it 4 weeks after pct with it only being 400mg pw


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I wouldn't bother with getting bloods done coz at the end of the day it will make no differences you'll still end up doing another cycle


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok had a look at my PCT this is how it will look let me know if you would change anything

2 week after last jab

500ui HCG twice pw for 3 weeks

Clomid 50mg ed for 4 weeks

would this be enough as Im running 400mg test per week for 12 weeks?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Alaaan83 said:


> Ok had a look at my PCT this is how it will look let me know if you would change anything
> 
> 2 week after last jab
> 
> ...


looks good mate


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Cheers fellas gonna do my first jab tonight I'll let you know how I get on


----------



## Wh33lz (Mar 26, 2011)

1010AD said:


> I wouldn't bother with getting bloods done coz at the end of the day it will make no differences you'll still end up doing another cycle


surprised you said this bro!


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did my first jab Monday night, no probs really little bit of a dead shoulder the day after but gone now


----------



## skaman007 (Oct 10, 2008)

Alaaan83 said:


> Ok had a look at my PCT this is how it will look let me know if you would change anything
> 
> 2 week after last jab
> 
> ...


 hcg is not the best choice in pct.......who advised you this?ITS BEST UTILISED ON CYCLE OR PREE PCT...start it from week 3 up until one week after last test jab..then pct 7 days after last hcg jab....


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

chilisi said:


> You never get you bloods checked to see if you Cholesterol is high, or Lipids are trashed? Your Thyroid is shutdown or your LH and FSH aren't working?


Nope never do



Wh33lz said:


> surprised you said this bro!


I said it because i'm being honest it wouldn't surprise me if no more than 10% of people do get bloods done after ever cycle they do. All the above can happen but thats the risk you take from doing steroids

I'll change my statment to say it would be advisable to get bloods done or even better I advise you not to take steroids


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why did you go for t400 and not test e on its own?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fat said:


> Why did you go for t400 and not test e on its own?


Think that might have to do with getting 400mg Test per Ml, but i have to admit i felt pretty sh!t on the PC T400 & the TestE 300 i felt alot better idk the reason for that though! So no more Test Blends for me im sticking to single esters like Enth or undecaonate


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

I picked it because I've been told that ISis Test400 was a quality lab and just from advice off a couple lads in my gym, I dont feel any sort of 'test flu' or anything like that at the min but my shoulder ache has come back again today, no pain yesterday then back today? There's no swelling or bruising so nothing to worry about I think


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Did my 2nd jab Sunday night. Hardly any pip this time round, don't feel any drastic change but I do feel harder and a touch stronger gonna weigh myself every 4 weeks to see what's happening


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Hi Mate

I just started my first Cycle I'm also doing TEST400 i was planning on 1m every 4 days for 10 weeks was just wondering how you were getting on with 1m per week

Cheers

*
**NOTHING** CHANGES UNLESS YOU MAKE IT CHANGE *


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

All my lifts have gone up, I do feel a lot stronger and sex drive is huge at the min lol. I'm gonna weigh in this Sunday to see whats changed that'll be the end of my 4th week may even put some pics up if I feel brave enough.

1ml has been plenty for me as its my first cycle.

Also I started taking arimidex on Thursday because my nips started to feel a bit tender


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Nice one mate

Good to here things are going well , Did you stick to just test400 mate or did you add anything because of the FLU

*NOTHING CHANGES UNLESS YOU MAKE IT CHANGE*


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Didn't feel any test FLU mate but just added arimidex to help with gyno and also told it helps keep water weight down


----------



## Alaaan83 (Jan 27, 2012)

Current wt is 95kgs put on 5kgs in 4 weeks

Measurement increase

Arms 0.5 inch up (16.5 inch)

Chest 2 inch up (45 inch)

Thighs 1.75 inch up (24.25 inch)

Calve 0.5 inch up (17.5 inch)

Waist stayed the same at (34 inch)

BF% monitor says the same at 20%


----------

